# b12 body kit question...?



## E46M3dave (Jun 23, 2015)

hey guys. got a question im hoping i can get an answer to. i drive an E46 M3. i sold my 325i and need a new winter car. was watching "Boyz n the hood" and saw the lime green B12 with the body kit that makes it look sorta like an E30 bmw. can anyone tell me exactly what kit is on the car from the movie? thanks.


----------

